# הייתי...



## enlish4life

איך משתמשים במילה "הייתי" באנגלית.. כלומר אני מתכוון בעברית הייתי אפשר לתאר מצב בהווה עתיד ועבר..

אם הייתי אתה הייתי הולך על זה(הווה - if i were you i would do that..?

היית הולך על זה אם...  - will you go for that if..?!

אם הייתי רואה אותה הייתי אומר לה שלום - איך באמת אומרים את זה באנגלית?

ואיך בדיוק מתייחסים להטיות של הייתי שלפני הפועל באנגלית?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

I'm sure that Egmont or other English natives here will give you a better answer, but here is my attempt:

When speaking about smth hypothetical:

אם הייתי אתה הייתי הולך על זה = if I were you, I would do it.
היית הולך על זה אם הייתה לך הזדמנות? = would you go for it if you had a chance?

When talking about something that happened in the past:

אם הייתי רואה אותה הייתי אומר לה שלום = I would have said "hi" if I had seen her. 

אם אז, לפני שנתיים, היית לך הזדמנות, היית הולך על זה? = Would you have gone for it, if you had had a chance two years ago?


----------



## arielipi

ולמה לא לשאול את זה בפורום של אנגלית?


----------



## enlish4life

arielipi said:


> ולמה לא לשאול את זה בפורום של אנגלית?



איך אני אסביר את זה באנגלית..? הרי השאלה היא בקשר למשהו שיש בעברית ולא קיים באנגלית


----------



## David S

enlish4life said:


> איך משתמשים במילה "הייתי" באנגלית.. כלומר אני מתכוון בעברית הייתי אפשר לתאר מצב בהווה עתיד ועבר..
> 
> אם הייתי אתה הייתי הולך על זה(הווה - if i were you i would do that..?



Correct.



			
				enlish4life said:
			
		

> היית הולך על זה אם...  - will you go for that if..?!



"Will you go for that if..." is correct if the statement after "if" is in the present tense in English, describing a condition that may happen in the future.

For example: "Will you let me play if I finish my homework?"

Note (maybe you know this already): "if" and "when" are never followed by the future tense in English, even if they describe an event in the future. The verb must be in the present.

But I have a feeling that the translation for היית הולך על זה אם would actually be "Would you go for that if" followed by a verb in the past tense in English, e.g. "Would you go for that if I was/were with you?"



			
				enlish4life said:
			
		

> אם הייתי רואה אותה הייתי אומר לה שלום - איך באמת אומרים את זה באנגלית?



I am still learning Hebrew, so it would be good if someone else could differentiate these two possible translations:

"If I were to see you I would say hi" (this is a hypothetical)

"If I saw / had seen you I would have said hi" (this sentence implies that the event passed and I didn't see you)



			
				enlish4life said:
			
		

> ואיך בדיוק מתייחסים להטיות של הייתי שלפני הפועל באנגלית?



In general "הייתי עושה" is either "I would do" or "I used to do" but there are exceptions. The verb in English is always in the infinitive, i.e.

היינו עושים and הוא היה עושה would be "We would do" and "he would do" respectively.



			
				arielpi said:
			
		

> ולמה לא לשאול את זה בפורום של אנגלית?



arielpi, until they make a Hebrew-English bilingual forum, asking this question about English in this forum is better than asking in the English Only forum. It actually helps us Hebrew-learners understand how native Hebrew speakers think about their own language.


----------



## arielipi

Informative, accepted.
Haiti is simply be, so it does exist in english and your question needs to be - how to use be in all tenses correctly?


----------



## arbelyoni

Conditional sentences are called משפטי תנאי in Hebrew, and the examples you provide belong to the "hypothetical" category: תנאי בטל.


----------



## airelibre

David S said:


> Note (maybe you know this already): "if" and "when" are never followed by the future tense in English, even if they describe an event in the future. The verb must be in the present.



Not when uncertainty is being expressed or a question is being asked. For example: I don't know if he will survive.
Do you know when he will arrive?


----------



## David S

airelibre said:


> Not when uncertainty is being expressed or a question is being asked. For example: I don't know if he will survive.
> Do you know when he will arrive?



You are correct. I didn't consider the case of questions.


----------

